

The Great App bubble - Impossible
http://www.fastcompany.com/1684020/the-great-app-bubble

======
pedalpete
After fighting against a large number of people telling me I 'HAD' to turn my
site into an app, I finally gave in today and decided to turn it into an app,
and charge for what most people happily get for free.

I seem to regularly be the one to burst the bubble, so I guess that means the
bubble should be over now.

